# ceiling treatments



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

I want to put some 2" OC703 panels on the ceiling but not sure where to mount the panels.

Measuring exactly at the tweeter, the L/C/R speakers are 3' from the front wall, 14' from the listening position, and distance between the L/R speakers are 9'. Ceiling height is 9'.

The tried the mirror trick but it's too hard with help from 7yr old. Placing the mirror against the ceiling and check if the speakers reflection can be seen from the listening position. 

Any suggestions where and how to mount the ceiling panels? Or an easier way to identify the ceiling reflection points?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If the tweeters are at approx ear level, just measure straightline from seat to tweeter, go halfway along the measurement and then straight up. 

Bryan


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, Bryan.

If the speakers are "toed" in, I guess mount the ceiling panels following the same "toed" in angle.


----------

